

Sweden is on the hunt for damaged Russian submarine in the Stockholm archipelago - TaliaNa
http://www.thelocal.se/20141018/sweden-hunts-for-damaged-russian-sub-report

======
TaliaNa
Russian deep sea exploration ship PROFESSOR LOGACHEV is heading to the
Stockholm archipelago
([http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/273456410)...](http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/273456410\)…)
while Russia officially denies submarine accident
([http://function.mil.ru/news_page/country/more.htm?id=1199615...](http://function.mil.ru/news_page/country/more.htm?id=11996153@egNews))

